# A Stab in the Dark at BBQ Sauce



## kozmo (Jul 23, 2010)

Ok so a little more than a stab, I decided I needed to make my own BBQ sauce, so I did, its not prefect, its dang close in my mind.   But even if its too tangy or not sweet enough, it would be easy enough to adjust the recipe to make it fit your taste. 

This stuff is irresistible, I have been obsessed with it for three days now, just thinking about what else I could make with it.  Originally I had it with some smoked chops, for dinner, then lunch, then dinner again.  Now I am thinking pulled pork, chicken, anything I just wanna finish it up.  Ok enough about my fantasies this stuff is good, you get the point.

In addition to being good it was easy to make throw some stuff in a pan, bring to a boil and once its it is boiling move it to the grill and smoke cook it tell it is reduced.  Easy and tasty, plus you can keep a lot of the heat outside in the summer.  Now if you want to do it all on the stove you could use that evil/nasty stuff called liquid smoke, but it is forbidden in our household so I am not sure how much you would need I would speculate a tablespoon or two.

If you want the recipe or to hear more of my rambling check it out on the blog: http://www.nateelston.com/wordpress/2010/07/bbq-sauce-from-scratch/

Cooking action shot, on the Weber.







Don't use your wife (husbands) favorite pan for this one you will discover how well the couch sleeps.

Thanks for looking.


----------



## jjwdiver (Jul 23, 2010)

souce looks great - I'll give it a try!


----------



## mballi3011 (Jul 23, 2010)

The sauce sounds and looks yummO. Now I like the fact that you cooked it on the grill but that handles gonna be firey hot. I have to give it a try cause we were messing with sauces last weekend and made maybe 3-4 new ones and a couple of old ones for stock.


----------



## celticgladiator (Jul 25, 2010)

gotta love a good homemade sauce.


----------



## venture (Jul 26, 2010)

To sauce or not?  Often I like smoked meat without sauce.  Blasphemy!

Sometimes I like it with sauce.  But nothing out of a bottle.  Make it yourself!  Suit your taste and that of your family and guests.  Heck, this is half the fun of cooking!

Good luck, and enjoy!


----------

